

Can Google/Moto fix the cable box? Don't bet on it. - CrazedGeek
http://www.slate.com/id/2301856/pagenum/all/#p2

======
joezydeco
_"There's already some speculation that Google could get several billion
dollars for the Motorola Mobility's set-top-box division if it tried to sell
it off after the merger closes."_

 _Several?_ Whoo-doggie. That would be _awesome._ So what did Motorola pay to
buy General Instrument's set-top division back in 1999? Answer: 11 Billion
USD.

